

The Top 100 World's Worst Invasive Alien Species - henning
http://www.issg.org/database/species/search.asp?st=100ss

======
fr0man
Interesting list. It's clearly not trying to sensationalize, or the Brown Tree
Snake would have been higher. The explanation of the methodology at the top is
good. A little more detail for each of the entries would have been nice. I've
not heard of the #1 entry before and don't quite see how it meets the criteria
to the degree of being the most harmful invasive in the world.

------
drallison
Disturbing list. An evolutionary biologist friend would have said that these
are species to be celebrated because they are successful--and success is
survival.

Personally, I would have thought that homo sapiens would be on the list and
number one.

